# DIY turtle tank pic heavy



## danmil3s (13 Apr 2014)

Thought I would share this with UKAPS it is not a planted tank or even a fish tank, but I some who keep other reptiles might like to see the build photos.

The stage im at now is filling and emptying with water to leach out the chemicals from the cement. Once this process is complete my yellow belly slider will be moving in. I like the idea of putting some cichlids in here as well but need to research this a bit more.

Tec specs

Lighting is a 4way celling unit from eBay with 4w smd leds

UVA UVB will be provide by an all in one exo terra lamp

Filtering is done via a sump with a jebao dc pump

Sump plumbing is based on BeanAnimals silent overflow

The turtle currently lives in the sump tank so that will be a last minute job



Step one cut hole in shipping container (next step remove dog)



 

Step two build stand


 
Step three put tank on stand then build sliding door because hinged door to living room will not open any more. the sliding door is behind the paint covered ply boxing
,

 
Step four glue 50 mm polystyrene to tank, wall, and door box 


 

Step five shape polystyrene using paint striping heat gun and sand paper 


 


 

Step six render a base coat using sharp sand



 , then step 7 render a second coat using a dyed soft sand finish off with paintbrush to give stone effect.


 


 


 


 

hope you enjoyed my show and tell.


----------



## Dominic (13 Apr 2014)

absolutely awesome mate! Put some emersed plants in it!


----------



## danmil3s (13 Apr 2014)

id love to, but if its plant based and in the water the turtle sees it as dinner  i might try some a bit later on, think i reed somewere they go off plants a they get older.


----------



## Dominic (13 Apr 2014)

why not somewhere a little more out of reach? Something creeping up that wall next to the light would look awesome!


----------



## danmil3s (13 Apr 2014)

that's something I've thought about I'm not sure what plant would be suitable finding one that is not poisonous (just in case) is harder than i thought .


----------



## nickmcmechan (13 Apr 2014)

You must have an understanding family....


----------



## danmil3s (13 Apr 2014)

Just an understanding wife, she wasn't keen at first but its her turtle and i talked her round.


----------



## Dominic (13 Apr 2014)

How about pothos mate? Seems like that would do well


----------



## Vazkez (14 Apr 2014)

Absolutely stunning Ooooo.

I wish you come to my place and made one for my wife as well


----------



## three-fingers (14 Apr 2014)

Now THAT is a turtle tank. Very nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danmil3s (14 Apr 2014)

thanks Dominic I'll look in to pothos.

thank for the kind words guys.


----------



## Brian Murphy (14 Apr 2014)

Very inventive!


----------



## Deer (16 Apr 2014)

Wow. Now that's commitment to a reptile. I'd like to something similar size wise with my gecko's but I've been banned from any further diy tanks!


----------



## Mick.Dk (16 Apr 2014)

I've worked as a gardener for a zoo, some years back. We often used Scindapsus (pothos) in connection with turtles. Never seen problems to the turtles.
Philodendron radicans will work too, if you want leaves not mottled. Both these plants tolerate very broad spectre of environments.
- and not to forget: very nice work.........plants would defenitely suit the set-up


----------



## danmil3s (16 Apr 2014)

thanks guys. i will definitely put some plants up the back of it. the whole plan is to have a 4' tank next to it with coco bark background to the ceiling then in the 7' space next to that where the TV and bearded dragon are im going to use a similar polystyrene render method to create another habitat/ tv stand for the bearded dragon that will be more square with red render. that will cover the whole wall like a zoo. 

my fish will move in to the 4' tank and my 7' tank will become a vivarium for dart frogs. i was trying the planted thing again but broke my co2 diffuser. in the winter when i have more time I'll try again on my 30l kitchen tank; this time round wasn't going to bad using RO water.if i crack it the 4' will be planted.


----------



## James D (17 Apr 2014)

Wow, that's going to be a sight to behold when it's all done. I hope you're going to keep us updated with this one.


----------



## danmil3s (17 Apr 2014)

@James D its going to be a long running project mate, i plan on starting each stage at Christmas every year. first the dragen/tv stand then the 4' then the frogs. i will document it though i like to look back at the photos.


----------



## DivZero (19 Nov 2014)

Any update on this?


----------



## danmil3s (21 Nov 2014)

Hi Divzero, I hadn't forgotten about this thread. My plan was to add a few more photos after a year., but since you asked.

After a week of being full a small leak developed between the glass and the front. This is probably because I lent on it climbing in to the tank to fiddle with stuff. I guess the render wasn’t as tough as I thought. To fix the leak I made a "small"  hole then added a tube of silicone to the joint. The render was patched up and all was well. Shame really as everything else went well. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/64kwvk6phzrw9rl/tank with hole.jpg?dl=0

The turtle was added three or four weeks later once the pH had stabilized to the same parameters as my tap water. I did a 50% water change every day during that period to help it settle. This was made easy because of the drain system I installed.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xy3vwry2tt095ns/20140530_193617.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/05d9mnha44n2t1z/turtle up close.jpg?dl=0

I've added 13 cichlids which I think after a bit of research are spot on for the tank they are Cyprichromis leptosome. They and the turtle are getting on fine, but they are still baby’s. once thy grow in maybe I’ll try and post a video.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/29gi62guqoesh6i/some if the baby fish.jpg?dl=0

I have not added any plants I still like the idea but I’m not sure how to execute it. I think once it’s 100% I’ll look for a small leaf hanging/ climbing slow growing plant that will climb all over it.

There is still a little bit more on the tank to finish. I still need to fit a new door to the living room pocket door system behind the tank. I also need to render the door to the tank as I had to make a new one, the last one fell over causing a crack and was too heavy for me to move about for the next 30 years. I plan to do these bits over Christmas. The summer was spent doing more outdoors kind of stuff. The rest of the build will still happen but probably once I finish my degree.

just the door to render https://www.dropbox.com/s/p78b7xhi09uw15u/turtle door.jpg?dl=0

I've tried to imbed the photos but I've run out of time and cant remember how to do it. i hope you can see them if someone lets me know how I'll fix them.

Anyway, that is a small update sorry for the lack of plants, any questions fire away.


----------

